# Euramobil 520 manual anyone???



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I've had my (1991) LHD H reg 520 for a couple of months now and loving it!

It's my first MH so I'm new to all this.

I'm after a manual for operating instructions if possible as I'd like to get to know how everything works and where it all is as I'm off to Spain early next year for a very long trip so really don't want to know absolutely nothing!

I'm learning on the little trips that I'm doing, but it would be nice to have something to hand.

Any assistance is much appreciated.

Thanks

Tel


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry can't help ours is a Terrestra 580HB. Have looked to see your model on t'internet to give me some idea but cannot find it.

Our manual is not the easiest thing to understand so we just ignore it and hope nothing goes wrong   

But if you do have any queries you could PM us and we may be able to help.

This reply will bump your topic anyway so somebody else with more sense may reply.

Milly


----------

